# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Вопрос по Ш.Б. песнь  3 глава 07 текст 2 и 3

## Владимирр

Харе КРИШНА !
текст 2
Шри Видура сказал: О великий брахман, если Господь, Верховная Личность Бога является полным духовным целым и всегда остается неизменным, то как Он связан с гунами материальной природы и их деятельностью? Если все это - Его игра, то каким образом Он, неизменный, вершит Свои деяния и как Он, лишенный качеств материальной природы, проявляет Свои качества?
И текст 3
Дети охотно играют друг с другом или проводят время в забавах и развлечениях, так как к этому их побуждает желание. Но подобное желание не может возникнуть у Господа, ибо Он всегда самоудовлетворен и ни к чему не привязан.
Дети охотно играют друг с другом или проводят время в забавах и развлечениях, так как к этому их побуждает желание. Но подобное желание не может возникнуть у Господа, ибо Он всегда самоудовлетворен и ни к чему не привязан.
Вопрос 1
Можно ли понять эти два вопроса как желание Шри Видуры понять причины создания наблюдателем объекта наблюдения? 
Вопрос 2
В каких текстах можно получить ответ на вопрос 1(причины создания наблюдателем объекта наблюдения?)?
С глубоким поклоном и пожеланием всех благ.
Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Хари Шаури прабху давно уже не отвечает на вопросы в этом разделе.

----------


## Владимирр

Харе КРИШНА! Подскажите пожалуйста где мне задать этот вопрос так что бы это было уместно.Я человек новый на форуме незнаю порядков местных.
С глубоким поклоном и пожеланием всех благ.
Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Есть авторские разделы "Вотпросы-ответы", где отвечают конкретные личности. Есть разделы "Философия", "Традиция и современность", где ответить может любой желающий. Выберете любой из этих разделов.

----------

